# Aug 26



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Fished alone Friday night and got a 34. Water is
cooling and this flathead was hunting.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice job. That's a bigin

From my Evo


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

nice flattie!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Yep thats a hog.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish Robby!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch Robby.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW!!! Now that's a heavy fish.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks bigger than that, way to go.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Looks bigger than that


I must have thought so too
I said 44 in the video but it was 34.






I made the video because I have so many red T-shirts
that some feel I only catch flathead while wearing a
red T-shirt


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

katfish said:


> I must have thought so too
> I said 44 in the video but it was 34.
> 
> 34 release
> ...


lol nice. 

I like the design on the back a that shirt, that would make a good tattoo.


----------

